# How many items to make



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm looking into doing some craft shows or Bazaar shows next year. I was wondering how many items I should make for them? I was thinking around 20 or so. Should I take more or less? Here is two of the items I'm making to take.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Drunken Woodworker has several good youtube videos on craft shows.


----------

